# King Of The Hill No Longer 'King'



## KMK (Nov 1, 2008)

FOXNews.com - Long-Running Animated Comedy 'King of the Hill' Canceled - Celebrity Gossip | Entertainment News | Arts And Entertainment


Too bad. I learned a great deal about TX culture through that show.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 1, 2008)

Good riddance. Now if they would only can the Simpsons and 98% of the rest of the junk on TV.


----------



## JohnGill (Nov 1, 2008)

I'd rather keep the King of the Hill & the Simpsons if we could just get rid of the blasphemous Family Guy. Apparently the usual program consists of at least one way of taking the name of God in vain or trivializing him.


----------



## Solus Christus (Nov 1, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> I'd rather keep the King of the Hill & the Simpsons if we could just get rid of the blasphemous Family Guy. Apparently the usual program consists of at least one way of taking the name of God in vain or trivializing him.



I definitely agree. The Family Guy is really offensive. The one thing I'll say about the Simpsons, is at least it has Ned Flanders, who is arguably the best known Christian on secular TV today.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 1, 2008)

"So, are you Chinese or Japanese...?"


"I am Laotian"


"...uh.......ummm......so.....is that like...um.....Chinese or Japanese...?"


----------



## Seb (Nov 1, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> "So, are you Chinese or Japanese...?"
> 
> 
> "I am Laotian"
> ...



 

I'm gonna miss this show.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 2, 2008)

Too bad - of the current prime time animated series, this was arguably the best.


----------



## JohnGill (Nov 2, 2008)

"That boy just ain't right" - referring to Bobby Hill.

Hank: "Now Bobby, every woman has a period... of time-"
Bobby: "Even Mom?"
Hank: "Bobby, I can't get through this with you asking questions like that."
Bobby: "My bad."
Hank: "Now, every woman has a period when they are mad at everything. And usually men are the everything. It's like a tire fire, trying to put it out only makes it worse. You just have to let it burn. Grab a beer and let it burn."

There's a picture from an old chinese painting of two martial artists in which one of them looks like Bobby Hill. I'll try and find it.

This one is similar:


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 2, 2008)

[email protected] that painting!!!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Nov 2, 2008)

You want to can Family Guy and Simpsons and no-one mentions 'South Park'?

That is one blasphemy every five seconds.

American Dad is pretty bad too.

But the Simpsons is wayyyyyyyy lower down the offense-a-meter than the others mentioned.


----------



## JohnGill (Nov 2, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> You want to can Family Guy and Simpsons and no-one mentions 'South Park'?
> 
> That is one blasphemy every five seconds.
> 
> ...



But South Park isn't on FOX. If it was it would be behind Family Guy in blaspheming God.


----------

